# i rolled a quarter pound joint, dont believe me check it out for ur self ;)



## alec_delano_420 (Jun 29, 2005)

hey whats up everyone, just wanted to post some pics of this quarter pound joint that me and some friends decided to roll one night...cant send all the pics cause there to big, if u would like to see more just email me


----------



## alec_delano_420 (Jun 30, 2005)

yes thats a close hanger in the middle of the joint for support or it wouldve fell apart for sure


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 30, 2005)

how many packs of papers did that take?


----------



## alec_delano_420 (Jun 30, 2005)

well we used these papers that roll out to any length then just stuck them on top of each other, there was about 4-5 meters of paper altogether


----------



## MarPassion (Jul 23, 2005)

Cool!

Hey, you can easily edit your photo's with this online tool to make them smaller:
http://imagecrop.com


----------



## alec_delano_420 (Jul 23, 2005)

thatnks man, just posted one of me smoking it  enjoy


----------



## sQ_jEm (Jul 29, 2005)

oh man thats bad ass. How long and many people did it take to smoke it all? I feel like such a lame ass where smoking like 30 bowls in a day is heavy duty.


----------



## bizzy323 (Jul 29, 2005)

i say thats waste of weed.


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 29, 2005)

when i was a child i did childish things ,now im a man a put away childish things.hope you had fun man i mean that dude (just jealous man) pease .love .rastarifi


----------



## dooby doo (Jul 29, 2005)

god damm!


----------



## alec_delano_420 (Jul 31, 2005)

thanks guys, o yea alot of people told us it was a waste of weed, but it was for sure an experience that we'll never forget, we just wanted to do something outragous and me and my friends all love to toke reef so what better way to do so then a quarter pounder lol

keep on tokin in the free world


----------



## Diseased Strain (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey Alec. Nice work man. It might have been a waste of weed.... But how many people can say they smoked a qtr. pound joint and can prove it. I say two thumbs up. That had to be fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Max (Aug 4, 2005)

How was the quality of that weed.  Looks like kinda cheap Mex, but an EXCELLENT APPLICATION, nonetheless! 

Very entertaining!  Thanks for posting, man. I send a big purple bolt of positive energy in your direction, but you don't need it since you're probably still toking on that thing.


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 15, 2005)

The next time I hear someone ask for a 1/4 pounder in Mcdonalds,I'll piss myself laughing!


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Aug 15, 2005)

HOLY...

MOTHER..
*******...

SHIT!!..


i have to try that!!...


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 16, 2005)

If I did it, I'd have to go buy me some cheep brick shwag. If I used the stuff I grow that joint would cost me about 1,500 bucks.


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 17, 2005)

It won't cost you $1500 bro, you will lose $1500


----------



## alec_delano_420 (Sep 2, 2005)

$500 Canadian for that quarter pound, it was hydro stickyicky and got u HIGH as a kite


----------



## 0maddog (Sep 3, 2005)

wow that is a huge one. not a waste imo though. nice roach for sure.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Sep 4, 2005)

wow


----------



## zerga (Sep 19, 2005)

Yo did you smoke that thing to your head!?  I can't imagine it if you did... how many were involved??


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Oct 5, 2005)

Did you roll that thing up like a sleeping bag?!?


----------



## Nugget123 (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice, so big how many poeple hit that thing!  And what strain is it!


----------



## BkPhate (Oct 18, 2005)

musta been dissapointing roaching the thing


----------



## stonedpilotsa (Oct 19, 2005)

That Jiont Is Just Legend, Man


----------



## The haze one (Oct 19, 2005)

yeah bro great to see a fellow ontario stoner showing the world that we got the greatest pot up here in canada yeah man mad props we should blaze sometime hit up a phatty bong or twist up a nice spliff

ne ways take er ezzzzzzzz 
and fukin stay high


----------



## alec_delano_420 (Oct 18, 2008)

thanks guys, now that im 22 and look back at it ill never do that again lmao but def wouldnt go back in time to change it cause we were young, dumb  and full of weed lol


----------



## orstalk (Oct 18, 2008)

wow man
welcome back


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 18, 2008)

Dude, welcome back...


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 18, 2008)

alec_delano_420 said:
			
		

> thanks guys, now that im 22 and look back at it ill never do that again lmao but def wouldnt go back in time to change it cause we were young, dumb  and full of weed lol



 Just for the experience itself, don't ever consider what you did was a waste, man!

 You and your bros will still be talking trash about that joint when you're old and feeble 

 Good times, man; wish I could have been in on it!


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Oct 18, 2008)

REally shouldn't be posting pics of yourself though...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 18, 2008)

Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> REally shouldn't be posting pics of yourself though...


 

yeah  and location...not wise my friend...but that is a heck of a joint...did the hanger realy work?..your photo also looks like local giveaway as well..just looking out for you my friend  "EH"


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 19, 2008)

I did that at ECU, and NCSU..  duke want me do that.. I said no sorry.. and ran to UNC for the last of 1/4 lb joint.. it took lots of rolling papers!!

last time was 3 years ago...I do believe its waste of weeds.. but was not mine.. it was all pinch in..  I saved myself a quarter at most every time they need us to roll a good big fat joints..  and  its really hard to get good HIT out of that ...


----------



## Yung6Wish6 (Oct 19, 2008)

Damn I 6Wish6 I Could Smoke That


----------



## umbra (Oct 19, 2008)

The Cheech and Chong album Big Baboo had a giant rolling paper in it. We did the same thing 30 years ago. It was a waste then. The hardest part we had was keeping it burning evenly. I guess there are things in life that just have to be done, even if it is a waste. I get what its about, I've just gotten older, and past the sophomoric things in live. Party on.


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 19, 2008)

alec_delano_420 said:
			
		

> thanks guys, o yea alot of people told us it was a waste of weed, but it was for sure an experience that we'll never forget, we just wanted to do something outragous and me and my friends all love to toke reef so what better way to do so then a quarter pounder lol
> 
> keep on tokin in the free world



I wouldn't have personally decided to use so much weed, but honestly how many people can say they've rolled a quarter pound joint before? :holysheep:


----------



## Yung6Wish6 (Oct 19, 2008)

The haze one said:
			
		

> yeah bro great to see a fellow ontario stoner showing the world that we got the greatest pot up here in canada.



Nah. I Have Heard Washington State Has Tha Best Dro Around. I've Heard That From Multiple People. I Live Here I Know


----------



## Trent45 (Oct 19, 2008)

I dunno..... I think that is a waste really. A much more logical thing would be to make the hugest weed cake, or a ton or weed bownies or cupcakes and have a contest where you and your buddies all get a huges kick in the *** about 15 minutes after consumtion.

However...you didn't.  

Not really impressed.

I smoked a 42.0 gram joint on April 20th(420) a few years back and I was upet with myself for wasting the 6 grams on it


----------



## Trent45 (Oct 19, 2008)

And while you guys talk about Ontario, I'm in the same boat as you. And I agree that Ontario has the best bud in Canada, after BC. However, If you're in Georgian Bay/ North Bay area, or The Sew (St. Marie) you're in good business.


----------



## tom thumb (Oct 19, 2008)

n/a


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 19, 2008)

thats crazy, did u burn the whole thing at one time?  a lot of fun there.  i hope you saved some.  i wonder what the roach looked like lol..


----------



## puffpuff_dontpass (Oct 22, 2008)

it couldnt be a waste of weed. the more you smoke the higher you get. and getting extremely stoned to where you cant talk without sounding like your drunk, dont know where you are,and see stuff; thats fun. how much did you eat after that? you musta had terrible munchies...


----------



## loko17 (Oct 22, 2008)

how many people smoked it?


----------



## pxnsolid (Nov 9, 2008)

ok while im new here i have a comment or 2.



> And I agree that Ontario has the best bud in Canada, after BC.



how so? i mean BC is world renowned, but if you look around so is Alberta. Ontario? not so much, never had anything in Ontario to compare to BC or Alberta.



> I dunno..... I think that is a waste really



that can be argued. was it smoked inside or outside? while smoking outside, smaller is better, less burns that isnt used. inside? doesnt matter really, the hot box will make up for what burns that isnt smoked. i love to smoke a fatty, but outside a few little ones does a better job, imho  but aside from that, nice roll


----------



## noelk (Jan 4, 2009)

The  waste of weed idea that people comment is only jealously as the rich say "if you got it flaunt it" ha ha ha, but seriously i would have done the same thing at that age(19) having the access to the same amount of weed is a dream and for sure they had loads more HA ha ha . Its the crack that counts and who knows maybe they´ve made the guinness book of records


----------



## astrobud (Jan 4, 2009)

we rolled one with an oz a long time ago. the roach was 1/4 oz. we all got really high


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2009)

bizzy323 said:
			
		

> i say thats waste of weed.


 

:yeahthat:


I have the weed..like rich people..but still wouldnt be wasteing it..trying to impress people..JMT..


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 4, 2009)

CRAZY did you guys ever finish it?


----------



## noneedforalarm (Jan 4, 2009)

MarPassion said:
			
		

> Cool!
> 
> Hey, you can easily edit your photo's with this online tool to make them smaller:
> http://imagecrop.com


 the online image resizer scares me,the VSO image resizer is an excellent program available for DL online and its free and works really well,once you figure out how to use it you will say the same.


----------

